# how to fix the portable player



## nataliegrey (Mar 24, 2011)

how to fix the portable player? I tried to clean the disc, and checked the settings. Battery checked as well.whats wrong? It cant play any discs.


----------



## Kilia (Mar 18, 2011)

Try to fix your DVD player yourself before you hire someone else to. Many problems can be solved yourself, and many repairs are expensive. Many times it is cheaper just to purchase a new DVD player than to pay for repairs to an old one.


----------

